# sftp Login mit FileZilla nicht möglich



## thec00n (9. Juli 2011)

Moin Leute,

eines vorweg: ich bin relativ jungfräulich was die Server Adminstration angeht und habe vor kurzem einen laufenden Server als Admin übernommen (aber kein Linux-Neuling).

Seit kurzem kann ich mich nicht mehr mit FileZilla via sftp auf meinen Server einloggen, es erscheint die Meldung "Zeitüberschreitung der Verbindung"

Das einzige was ich vor kurzem gemacht habe ist ein paar neue User hinzugefügt die sich via FTP einloggen, kann mir aber kaum vorstellen dass das einen Einfluss auf mein jetztiges Problem haben könnte.

Die auth.log-Datei gibt auch keinen Aufschluss da kein Eintrag gemacht (es wird also nicht mal eine Verbindung zum Server hergestellt?)

Nachdem ich bereits seit 2 Stunden am rumprobieren und googeln bin hoffe das hier jemand das Problem kennt bzw einen Lösungsvorschlag hat.

Ich habe Debian Lenny laufen. Der Login via SSH ist problemlos möglich.


----------



## Till (16. Juli 2011)

Welche Fehlermeldung erhältst Du denn im auth.log und syslog?


----------



## thec00n (16. Juli 2011)

weder im syslog noch in auth.log ist irgendwas verzeichnet, also nicht mal das etwas fehlgeschlagen ist. wenn ich mich via ftp einlogge wird dies aufgezeichnet


----------

